# Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland



## DUSpinner (11. September 2018)

Erstmalig seit 1980 wurde ein deutsches Team bei der Stippweltmeisterschaft in Portugal sowohl Mannschafts- als auch Einelweltmeister (Johannes Böhm).


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (11. September 2018)

Deutschland hat nach 38 Jahren wieder den Weltmeistertitel im Posenangeln gewonnen.
  Nach der Weltmeisterschaft 1980 in Mannheim/Deutschland, bei der es dem Team um Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus  gelang Weltmeister zu werden, klappte es nun endlich wieder, den Titel in Portugal zu gewinnen. Bei der diesjährigen Weltmeisterschaft gab es sogar einen Doppelsieg, denn der Triumph gelang in der Einzel- und der Mannschaftswertung.

*Deutscher Einzeltitel*
  Johannes Böhm, Produktionsleiter der Firma Fishing Tackle Max, holte sich den Einzeltitel. Der 30-jährige Magdeburger tritt damit in die Fußstapfen von Günter Grebenstein (1968),  Aribert Richter (1974) und natürlich Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus (1980 und 1983).



*[FONT=&quot]

Gold für die Mannschaft[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Unter der Leitung von Chefcoach Peter König und seinem Co-Trainer Günter Horler mit den Anglern Johannes Böhm, Ralf Herdlitzschke, Harald Windel, Rainer Wenzel, Michael Wittig und Michael Iffert holte sich auch das Mannschaftsteam den WM-Titel. Die Mitgliedschaft für Deutschland wird in der Weltorganisation seit 2015 durch den Deutschen Süßwasseranglerverband, DSAV.e.V. ausgeübt. [/FONT]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, das der Posenangler-Kader nicht als der Stärkste gilt, eine tolle Leistung! Und man kann das alles nicht genug würdigen (als Matchangler), weil die Jungs einfach nicht die Möglichkeiten haben sich im ständigen Wettkampf zu verbessern. Da muss vielen ganz schnell während der Veranstaltung geregelt werden, entsprechend also Hut ab!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Glückwunsch den Weltmeistern!#6


Da können sich die Fußball-Luschen mal n WM Pokal angucken.:m|bigeyes:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

super Leistung. Und dass, obwohl sie ja in Deutschlang kaum realistisch trainieren können. Da zählt sowas natürlich noch viel mehr.


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Schön daß die Deutschen wieder so erfolgreich sind#v.
Beim Feedern hatten wir schon den Einzelweltmeister Felix Scheuermann und jetzt im Posenangeln Johannes Böhm.
Dazu die Mannschaften auf dem 4. bzw. 1. Platz.

Vielleicht wird dadurch das Angeln auf Weißfische wieder populärer bei uns?


----------



## Michael.S (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Was es nicht alles gibt, heißt das wirklich Posenangeln ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt, heißt das wirklich Posenangeln ?




Ja. Denn es heißt ja auch Grundangeln... oder Fliegenfischen #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Na logo erstmal Glückwunsch#6#6#6

ich Angel auch mit Posen  in der Ostsee auf Platte und Co.

ab und zu


----------



## Hering 58 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Erstmal Glückwunsch eine super Leistung.


----------



## DUSpinner (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt, heißt das wirklich Posenangeln ?




Die Überschrift hat die Redaktion geändert. Ich persönlich finde diese Überschrift journalistisch eher langweilig, so wie wenn ein Kanickelzuchtverein sein 10jähriges Vereinsbestehen feiern würde, was fast keinen interessiert. Ob dies so gewollt ist? #c#c



Es war bereits die 65. von der C.I.P.S. ausgetragende  Weltmeisterschaft im Matchfishing, bei der mit tragender Pose (Stipp-, Steck-, Bolo- oder Matchrute) gefischt werden muss.


Übrigens hat mit Ralf Herdlitzschke ein weiterer deutscher Teilnehmer mit Platz 3 einen Platz aufs Podest geschafft.


Wenn man die Rahmenbedingungen in D sich vor Augen hält, insgesamt eine sensationelle Leistung der deutschen Teilnehmer.


----------



## hecht99 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Weiß jemand, wo man mehr Informationen über die WM bekommt?
 - Welche Fischarten waren die Hauptzielfische
 - Match oder Stippe?
 - Gewässercharakter?
 - usw

 Wenn ich mir selber anschaue mit welchem Selbstverständnis ich noch vor 5 Jahren auf Hegefischen geangelt habe (da waren 5 bis 7 das Jahr über verteilt, die Hegeangeln endeten bei uns in der Umgebung im nördlichen Bayern auf einen Schlag) und wie ich mich heuer beim einzigen vereinsinternen Hegeangeln angestellt habe...
 Früher hab ich von 6 im Jahr meistens 2 gewonnen und viele vordere Plätze ergattert (einige Gewässer lagen mir mehr, andere weniger), dieses Jahr beim einzigen war ich mir in puncto Futtermenge, Nachfütterzeit, Methodenumstellung usw. dermaßen unsicher und hab im Nachhinein so viele Fehler gemacht.
 Jetzt waren die Hegefischen bei uns meist ein Zusammentreffen von 6 bis 9 Vereinen, alles recht überschaubar und kein Vergleich zu dem was bei den Profis abgeht.
 Was ich jedoch ausdrücken will ist, wie schwer man sich in so einer "Wettkampfsituation" tut, wenn einfach die Erfahrungen bzw. die Routine fehlt.
 Deshalb ist es für mich nicht hoch genug zu loben, was dieses Team geschafft hat.

 Hierzu noch ein paar Fragen:

 - Wie oft trainieren die Teammitglieder?
 - Wo (außerhalb von Deutschland)?

 Fantastic Fishing ist ja an der Materie näher dran vielleicht kann er auch noch ein paar Erfahrungen zum Besten geben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo man mehr Informationen über die WM bekommt?
> - Welche Fischarten waren die Hauptzielfische
> - Match oder Stippe?
> - Gewässercharakter?
> ...



Das Problem ist recht einfach:

Matchangeln kannst du nur trainieren, wenn du im Wettkampf zu anderen stehst. Alleine auf weiter Flur an einem Gewässer bringt Basics, aber die wertvollen Entscheidungen und Erfahrungen bildest du nur in Drucksituationen ab. Das ist beim täglich Brot am Vereinsweiher immer sehr einfach, sitzt du aber neben 30 Leuten, die ALLE wissen was sie tun, geht einem schnell die Lunte und man macht Fehler. Man kann solche Szenarien alleine nicht Trainieren. 

Die Jungs fahren idr. über ganz Deutschland verteilt zu Hegefischen mit immensem Aufwand. Die Angeln sind ja recht weit verteilt. 6 Stunden Anfahrtsweg für 4 Stunden Wettkampf und ein schlechtes Los. Wir haben einfach diese Kultur nicht mehr. Im Schnitt kommen die Leute auf 30 Veranstaltungen, was schon gut ist. (30 Wochenenden im Jahr sind weg, das ist schon nen ordentliches Pensum) Was oft und viel eher gemacht wird sind auch Matches untereinander. Teamangeln, wo man die Fänge auswertet und so die Competition Situation abbildet. FTM macht ja auch viele solcher kleinen/mittleren Events, da kommt der Weltmeister auch her. Das große Ding von FTM findet, trommelwirbel, in Tschechien statt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Was auch häufig gemacht wird ist nach Holland ausweichen, dort zentrieren sich jede Menge Angler mit enormer Erfahrung/Können der rechtlichen Handhabe willen schon. Der andere Teil Profis kommt aus den Camps der ehemaligen Macher (Zammataro,Schlögl etc.). Entweder wohnst du an der Grenze, hast starke Hintermänner oder du musst wie Moses über das Meer laufen. Faktisch ist das Ding in Deutschland tot (für die breite Masse).

Frankreich und seine Commercials ist ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit neben Holland, Österreich wird auch gerne besucht. Bei uns gibt es einige wenige tolle Veranstaltungen. (Abbendorf)

Pressemitteilung DSAV zur WM:

http://dsav.eu/pressemitteilung-deutscher-sieg-in-portugal/

Geangelt wurden glaube ich alle Posentechniken (Waggler,Lang/Lang,Kopfrute) an einem Kanal. Bis zu 4 Meter tief, wenig beangelt, mit einem Mischbestand an Fischen. Von Katzenwelsen bis obligatorischen kleinen Zandern war alles Möglich.

Die Gewichte der besten Angler lagen insgesamt bei 10 Kilogramm bis 13 Kilogramm (auf 2 Tage verteilt). Was im Regelfall Zielfische zwischen 60 Gramm und 100 Gramm bedeuten dürfte.

Leider sind die Informationsausgaben der Veranstaltungen mehr als dürftig. Bei der Feeder-WM war das noch wesentlich besser, aber auch schon grenzwertig. Jetzt konnte ich kaum Bilder von offizieller Seite sehen.

Nur mal als Vergleich:

WM in Portugal: Kaum öffentliche Wahrnehmung

Maver-Cup in England: 60.000 Pfund Siegergeld, Fernsehteams, Dauerbeschallung, Inmacht-Report.

Deutschland: Versteck den Setzkescher, da kommen andere Angler, die Schaizzen dich an. :m


----------



## hecht99 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Wenn ich mir die Veranstaltungen im Raubfischbereich anschaue, bekomme ich im Minutentakt Updates von gefangenen Fischen inklusive Videos am Abend:
 - WPC
 - Predatortour
 - Luremasters

 Was ich allerdings immer wieder feststellen muss ist, dass die Friedfischszene auch ein wenig selber Schuld ist, wenn nicht mal von den Herstellern / Sponsoren Berichte über die Veranstaltungen schreiben. Beim Championsteam z. B. ist der letzte Bericht von 2017.

 Warum macht Browning als Sponsor z. B. keine Berichte über die WM, ein Interview mit dem Sieger, ein paar Videos "Feedern mit dem Weltmeister" oder was weiß ich nicht alles.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Veranstaltungen im Raubfischbereich anschaue, bekomme ich im Minutentakt Updates von gefangenen Fischen inklusive Videos am Abend:
> - WPC
> - Predatortour
> - Luremasters
> ...



Kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Meine Berichterstattung im Anglerboard war gefühlt die Größte in den Medien über das Feeder-Event, das dürfte alles rundum beschreiben.

Für nen schmalen Euro jemanden mit einer Kamera zu finden, der Bilder macht wäre kein Problem, warum die Kreativität dafür fehlt weiß ich nicht. Da sind die Herrschaften auch selbst schuld.

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, dieses Matchangeln in Reinkultur wird in Deutschland auch keinen Fuß mehr fassen. Dafür sind wir mittlerweile zu borniert und auch etwas zu verfahren im Ökowahn. 

Als Blogger/Contentersteller fallen mir beim Friedfischangeln Dinge wie Setzkescher manchmal auf die Füße. Für die Leute ist es ein Unterschied, ob jemand einen Barsch ablichtet oder seine Friedfische. Das Ding ist, der eine kann sich über einen großen Fisch profilieren/illustrieren, der andere braucht für seine wirksame Arbeit einen Setzkescher um die Relevanz einer Methode dem Nutzer zu verkaufen.

Wird ein Wels Nachts angeleint interessiert das auch keine Sau, kommt ein Karpfensack zum Einsatz, ist das auch nicht der Rede wert, bei Friedfischen und Setzkescher haben wir die Kehrseite der Doppelmoral und auch die Firmen wollen sich nicht die Finger verbrennen.

Letztes Jahr im Frühling hatte Zebco (Browning-Vertrieb) mal nen Bild von nem Kescher ihres Teamangler gepostet, alles Karpfen. Da kamen die Carp-Hunter in scharen und monierten den Umgang. Die Fische lagen dazu noch auf einer Matte!

Meinste da hat irgendjemand im Marketing noch Bock drauf?! Ich hab vorgestern nen Bild mit viel Fisch gepostet, das erste was kommt: "Mein Haus, mein Auto, Meine Frau" als Spruch, dabei ist mir das Jacke wie Hose, ob ich damit irgendwie toll darstehe, es zeigt nur auf, was ich am Ende am Angeltag erreichen konnte.

Die Leute müssen dahingehend erst sensibilisiert werden. Bei meiner Community meckert da keiner, alles Friedfischangler, die Wissen, das ich nicht Hältern würde, wenn es für den Fisch negativ wäre.

Da kannste aber ne Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben. :m

Friedfischangeln ist aber faktisch nicht tot. Fliegt nur unter dem Radar, das Matchangeln dagegen wird es schwer haben.


----------



## gründler (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings immer wieder feststellen muss ist, dass die Friedfischszene auch ein wenig selber Schuld ist, wenn nicht mal von den Herstellern / Sponsoren Berichte über die Veranstaltungen schreiben. Beim Championsteam z. B. ist der letzte Bericht von 2017.



Nicht die Szene sondern einige wenige haben die Stipperei in De. dahin gebracht wo wir jetzt sind....(manche dieser Leute lesen hier sogar mit).

Als ehemaliger Team und Kadarangler sowie Ausrichter von Veranstaltungen kann ich nur sagen,nicht die Stippszene ist schuld sondern einige wenige Damen und Herren die lieber kuschen und und ja und Amen sagen......

Und sehr viele aus der Stippszene sind nicht mehr gut zu sprechen auf diese Leute die uns von heute auf morgen dahin gebracht haben wo wir jetzt sind.....

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



gründler schrieb:


> Nicht die Szene sondern einige wenige haben die Stipperei in De. dahin gebracht wo wir jetzt sind....(manche dieser Leute lesen hier sogar mit).
> 
> Als ehemaliger Team und Kadarangler sowie Ausrichter von Veranstaltungen kann ich nur sagen,nicht die Stippszene ist schuld sondern einige wenige Damen und Herren die lieber kuschen und und ja und Amen sagen......
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist größer als nur ein paar "Herrschaften". Die Angst vor Kriminalisierung durch den Gesetzgeber schwebt wie eine Glocke über den Köpfen. Du musst zum Wiegen deines Fisches in den Busch. Da sind richtig viele Fehlstellungen zu beobachten, das ist aber auch ne Sache, welche sich Vereine vorzuwerfen haben.

Die Wollen alle nur das Minimum an Arbeit leisten und Angeln gehen, mal richtig auf den Putz hauen und die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten machen doch die wenigsten. Addiert man die Verbände oben drauf, hat man nen Rucksack, den kein Angler mehr stemmen kann.

Wir haben ein Bundesland mit Nachtangelverbot. Während der Angler eine Stunde nach Dämmerung seine Sachen einpackt, sitzen 100 Meter weiter Jugendliche die Feiern oder Touristen, die jene Natur genießen. Das Passt alles von vorne bis hinten nicht mehr und daran sind auch die Angler selbst schuld.

Jeder muss den anderen durchs Dorf jagen, wenn er nicht den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht. Man darf auch mal ne Kröte für seinen Kollegen schlucken. Dafür fehlt aber die Empathie und oft auch Gehirn.

Ich bin mal ganz Ehrlich, hätte ich das Geld, ich würde jetzt schon in Holland leben (als Vollblutangler verständlich). Deutschland kotzt mich da nur noch an, mit seinen Fähnchen im Wind Trägern.


----------



## gründler (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Die C.I.P.S hätte gerne wieder eine WM in De.aber da im Regelwerk steht das der fisch gehältert werden muss und lebend zurück  gehen muss.......da geht bei vielen Anglern und Verantwortlichen schon die Hose auf.....dazu die ganzen Selbstauferlegten "Gesetze" und Regeln....usw usw....

Man kann eine WM halt nicht Hegefischenweltmeisterschaft nennen.......

Aber bin hier wieder raus,hat mich die letzten 30Jahre genug Nerven gekostet....

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber bin hier wieder raus,hat mich die letzten 30Jahre genug Nerven gekostet....
> 
> #h



Hast du auch vollkommen Recht. Ich kann deine Grundhaltung dazu komplett nachvollziehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da sind richtig viele Fehlstellungen zu beobachten, das ist aber auch ne Sache, welche sich Vereine vorzuwerfen haben.
> 
> Die Wollen alle nur das Minimum an Arbeit leisten und Angeln gehen, mal richtig auf den Putz hauen und die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten machen doch die wenigsten.



Da muss ich dir als Mitglied eines Vereinsvorstands ganz klar widersprechen. Die Vereine können hier nichts weiter tun, als entweder nur abgeknüppelte Fische zum Abwiegen zuzulassen (und auch das geht nur, wenn bei einem Vereinsfischen die Verwertung im Vordergrund steht bzw. sichergestellt ist) oder illegal zu arbeiten. Die Gesetzeslage ist hier sehr eindeutig und im Fall einer Anzeige ist klar, wer am Ende die Rechnung zahlt (bis hin zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit).

Solange das Tierschutzgesetz in der aktuellen inhaltlichen Form existiert, ist Angeln in Deutschland ausschließlich mit dem Vorsatz der Verwertung und der Hege zulässig. Das haben die Gerichte mittlerweile umfangreich bestätigt.

Macht euch also ran und sucht Unterstützer zur Novelle des Tierschutzgesetzes. Aktuell erkenne ich hier seitens der Politik aber keinerlei Aktivität. Das verwundert auch nicht. In der breiten Gesellschaft hat das Thema Angeln entweder keine Bedeutung oder "Spaßangeln" wird mehrheitlich als Tierquälerei angesehen. Da habe ich selbst in meiner Familie keine Chance, eine Mehrheit zu bekommen.

Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass Angelwettbewerbe zumindest auf die kommenden 20 Jahre betrachtet nicht nach Deutschland zurückkehren werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir als Mitglied eines Vereinsvorstands ganz klar widersprechen. Die Vereine können hier nichts weiter tun, als entweder nur abgeknüppelte Fische zum Abwiegen zuzulassen (und auch das geht nur, wenn bei einem Vereinsfischen die Verwertung im Vordergrund steht bzw. sichergestellt ist) oder illegal zu arbeiten. Die Gesetzeslage ist hier sehr eindeutig und im Fall einer Anzeige ist klar, wer am Ende die Rechnung zahlt (bis hin zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit).
> 
> Solange das Tierschutzgesetz in der aktuellen inhaltlichen Form existiert, ist Angeln in Deutschland ausschließlich mit dem Vorsatz der Verwertung und der Hege zulässig. Das haben die Gerichte mittlerweile umfangreich bestätigt.
> 
> ...



Man kann auch ein Sichtungsfischen anmelden oder einen Umbesatz in Kormorangeschädigte Gewässer. Im Endeffekt ist das aber alles Kappes, weil einfach die Freiheit der Entscheidungen nicht vorherrscht.

Das wird die nächsten Jahre auch unter Garantie nicht besser. Das Spaßangeln aber mehrheitlich als Tierquälerei angesehen wird, sehe ich nicht so. Die Leute haben da schon ein Verständnis für, wenn ein Angler auch einfach so angelt, nicht nur des Konsums willen.

So oder so ist der Zug fürs Matchangeln aber in Deutschland abgefahren.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Würde mich wundern, wenn Wettbewerbsfischen mit Setzkescher und anschließend alles zurück nicht als Tierquälerei angesehen wird. Wenn du das eher C&R freundliche Internet verlässt, ist das selbst unter Anglern nicht mit Sicherheit mehrheitsfähig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, wenn Wettbewerbsfischen mit Setzkescher und anschließend alles zurück nicht als Tierquälerei angesehen wird. Wenn du das eher C&R freundliche Internet verlässt, ist das selbst unter Anglern nicht mit Sicherheit mehrheitsfähig.



Je nach Auslegung.

Ich muss da auch eine argumentative Stärke haben. Hältern einfach so ist natürlich kaum zu verkaufen. Dem würde ich auch nicht absprechen.

Weiß ich aber vor dem Angeln, was ich Abends mitnehmen will? Kann ich Frische gewährleisten?! Gabs nicht auch Erhebungen von Airlinghaus, das Fische sich durch Hälterung erholen und danach Fitter/Überlebensfähiger sind?!

Ich nutze die Möglichkeit auch der Illustration wegen, als Stilmittel, um Methoden im Ergebnis darzustellen. Alles keine Argumente, die am Ende wirklich zählen, aber who cares?!

Ich machs trotzdem. :m

Ich renne ja auch nicht zu den Raubfischanglern und Kritisiere sie für Drillinge, die kleine Hechte regelmäßig verballen. Ich bin da Kollegial, man kann auch mal gemeinsam Pferde stehlen.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Ich meine nicht rechtlich, sondern dass Hältern mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen ins selbe Gewässer von der breiten Bevölkerung mehrheitlich als Tierquälerei angesehen wird. Das dürfte noch ein gutes Stück schlechter abschneiden, als Spaßangeln mit sofortigem Zurücksetzen. Als etwas anderes kann man das auch nicht verkaufen, es erfüllt keinen Hegezweck oder ähnliches.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht rechtlich, sondern dass Hältern mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen ins selbe Gewässer von der breiten Bevölkerung mehrheitlich als Tierquälerei angesehen wird. Das dürfte noch ein gutes Stück schlechter abschneiden, als Spaßangeln mit sofortigem Zurücksetzen. Als etwas anderes kann man das auch nicht verkaufen, es erfüllt keinen Hegezweck oder ähnliches.



Ja, das darf man so sehen. Ich sehe das anders. Klappt ja woanders (außerhalb der deutschen Grenzen) auch. Ich will da jetzt auch keine einzelnen Haare zählen.

Ich bin per se Spaßangler, der auch mal Fisch mitnimmt. Soll jeder für sich die Materie bewerten, ich urteile nicht mehr über bewährte Praktiken anderer Angler. Wenn es dem Fisch nicht schadet, mach ich mir mein Höschen nicht Nass. Ganz Einfach.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Glückwünsche an Alle, aber einen ganz persöhnlichen von Mir an Harald W, den Ich sehr schätze.
Diesen Traum, hast Du Dier über viele Jahre erarbeitet.
#h


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Je nach Auslegung.
> 
> Ich muss da auch eine argumentative Stärke haben. Hältern einfach so ist natürlich kaum zu verkaufen.




Genau.
Du kannst es Dummen als vertretbar verkaufen, aber wehe Du trffst auf Jemanden mit Hintergrund oder stehst plötzlich im Mittelpunkt des Intresses.
Da wir man dann schnell selbst zum Dummen, der die Rechtslage und die Meinung versuchte selbst auszulegen.
Abgesehen davon bringen selbst gute Argumente wenig, wenn Du auf Tierschutzgläubige triffst.


Die Harmloseren vertreten das Du nur Angen darfst weil es der Nahrungsgewinnung dient, die Anderen lassen auch das nicht gelten.
Letzteren brauchst Du auch nicht mit Naturschutzgedanken wichtigen oder seltenen Fischen kommen, da sie Angler als Tierquäler betrachten, die Spass am Fangen haben also noch schlimmer sind als reine Fischesser. 



Was die Angler betrifft, selbst bei denen wirst Du wenig Rückhalt für solche Spassangeln finden, maximal Duldung aus Desinteresse oder auch weil man es begründet.


Das geht so weit das es eher Streit gibt, einen Weserlachs aus Ansiedlungsversuchen zurück zusetzen als Ihn zu beangeln und zu entnehmen.


Die deutsche heutige Betrachtung ums Angeln ist krank und die Natur leidet unter dem Tierschutzgedanken.
Alles stürzt sich nun mit Kunstködern auf Speisefische als wenn die Raubfische keine Aufgabe in der Natur hätten.
Zur Not wird halt nachbesetzt, für die Angler aber nich unbedingt im Sinne der Natur.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Auch von mir ganz großen Glückwunsch! In meinem Job habe ich im Laufe der Jahre sehr viele Profis/Cracks in fast allen Bereichen des Angelns kennengelernt. Alle haben mich beeindruckt, aber was die Friedfisch-Jungs da am Wasser zaubern, ist wirklich ganz, ganz großes Kino. Das ist die anspruchsvollste Angelei, die ich kenne. Umso größer ist mein Respekt vor der Wahnsinns-Leistung. Chapeau!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Alles stürzt sich nun mit Kunstködern auf Speisefische als wenn die Raubfische keine Aufgabe in der Natur hätten.
> Zur Not wird halt nachbesetzt, für die Angler aber nich unbedingt im Sinne der Natur.



Beim Raubfischangeln erlebe ich eine Teilung der Lager, jene eben, die nur des Konsums willen losziehen und jene, die einfach Spaß an dieser Angelei haben.

Was nun im Sinne der Natur ist oder nicht, kann ich kaum beurteilen. Sind es ökologisch nachhaltige Windkrafträger?! Wasserkraftwerke?! Plastik?!

Wie sieht denn ein gesundes Fischwasser aus?! Kann ich auch nicht einschätzen, weil verschiedene Prädatoren in verschiedenen Dimensionen auftreten. Kormorane selbst frischen den Pool auf wieder auf, Lichten die Reihen, sieht so ein (von der Natur) gewolltes Gewässer dann nach idealem Zustand aus oder wird dieser Gedanke der Bilderbuchnatur durch Flinten erreicht?!

Nehmen wir Baggerseen, als künstliche Maßeinheit, was wäre der Normalzustand des Fischbestandes im natürlichen Sinne?!

Ich kann den Angler per Definition eines Prädators nach Auslegung deutscher Angelei dem Fischotter, Kormoran, Fischalder gleichstellen. Was wäre die Konsequenz?

Ich erachte es für mich als relativ einfach: 

Ich gehe Angeln, bemühe mich im Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch und nutze bewähre Methoden. Ich Pinkel anderen Anglern nicht ans Bein, weil mir Dinge falsch vorkommen und habe Respekt für alles, auch mein Umfeld.

Weniger Politik, mehr sinnvolles Handeln und wir alle kommen auf einen grünen Zweig, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Nemo (13. September 2018)

*AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*

Wie viele Posen hat der Gewinner denn geangelt?|thinkerg:

Glückwunsch jedenfalls! #r


----------



## thanatos (7. Oktober 2018)

Michael.S schrieb:


> *AW: Doppel-Titel im Posenangeln für Deutschland*
> 
> Was es nicht alles gibt, heißt das wirklich Posenangeln ?


Denke "ja" kenne die Montagevorschrift  " eine das Blei tragende Pose " glaube kaum das sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## DUSpinner (22. September 2019)

Gibt es schon Ergebnisse von der Posenngeln WM 2019.?


----------

